

Business Decision - Why I use Django and not Ruby On Rails - fallenhitokiri
http://www.hopelesscom.de/2012/2/19/business_decision_-_why_i_use_django_and_not_ruby_on_rails.html

======
PythonDeveloper
Interesting perspective.. I agree, however, every time I read Ruby code.

Yeah, it's probably as fast or faster, but Python's a clean, beautiful,
efficient language with a huge community. It does what I need, and with Django
there is virtually no upkeep. It just works.

As for the IDE, I use PyCharm from JetBrains.com. It's pure awesome-ness.

